# Trimming feet



## Mominis (Oct 13, 2010)

The farrier was just here yesterday to give Shake his 'trim.' Every time he comes to the farm I get more and more irritated with paying $40 a shot for a rasp job. It's not that he's not a good farrier, but all he has to do to maintain Shake's good feet (and I'm thankful he has such good feet) is rasp him, which I have done every 2-3 weeks, though it may go a touch longer now in the fall and winter as his hoof growth slows down.

I think only once in 6 months has the farrier had to use the nippers and that was with me being exceptionally picky with his length right before Nationals. Despite the many, many times I've discussed it with my farrier, I still don't like the angles he has Shake at. I guess I'm terribly picky, but I also guess I'm the one paying the bill. I figure it's my right to be picky.

I have had horses for over 30 years now and I've had the priviledge of working with some outstanding farriers in that time. I have always held my own horses, watched the farrier work asked a lot of questions, and done a lot of research on shoeing. I have had to learn to pull a shoe, fix a bad clinch, and other basic stuff like that both for Pony Club as well as on an as-needed basis for horses I've had over the years.

I have done my homework and I'm giving really serious thought to ordering the tools and starting to do my own trimming. Which brings me to a few things I'd like to ask you guys that do your own trims at home: Have you done your own on a regular basis? If so, what things did you find that you were most unsure of? What things surprised you by being more difficult than you thought? If your horse got the same trim that you give him but you had paid someone else to do it, would you be as happy with the work? What resources did you use to learn to do it yourself? Do you have any book titles (my poor old copy of Maximum Hoofpower is alomst worn out...lol) or websites that you can share with me while I make the decision about doing my own?

I sure appreciate your input!


----------



## kaykay (Oct 13, 2010)

This is why we started trimming our own. I do get help from a farrier for 2 of the harder ones but the rest we do.

The whole hoof/pasturn angle is a hard concept for many farriers. I really dont know why but it sure seems to be. I know some that think just because they are miniatures or ponies they dont need a "real" trim. Drives me crazy.


----------



## coopermini (Oct 13, 2010)

Started doing our own several years ago as the farriers we tried didn't really like to do minis and it showed. I got a lot of advice from Linda Best when I started. Sounds like you already have a lot of knowledge on what you expect for a trim so I don't think you'll have any problems. Worst problem with being your own farrier is scheduling, it's way to easy to put things off.


----------



## chandab (Oct 13, 2010)

I do have a good farrier, finally, but I also trim some myself. I have two saddle horses, and prefer the farrier to do them, as I can hardly get through their hooves with the nippers. I have 10 minis and 2 saddle horses; farrier comes every 4 weeks and has a 4 horse minimum to come. He comes every 4 weeks as he's been working with a couple with laminitic issues and the one has needed trimmed every 4 weeks til this last time, she is good to go 8 weeks this time around, yeah! Anyway, we rotate the horses, he trims 4 every 4 weeks (different horses each time he comes, except the 2 with issues, as they have been going every 4 weeks), and I trim the "normal" horses in between. So, he does the normal horses 2-3 times per year, I do them the rest of the time; and he does the horses with issues all of the time (he does my two saddle horses every 8 weeks, and my husband's horse every 12 weeks). It took me quite awhile before I felt comfortable doing horses myself (i've had horses for over 20 years, minis the last 5), I started out with jsut a set of cheap tools, as I wasn't doing the work very often, then eventually bought a better set of tools. Where I live now, farriers are few and far between or lousy at their job, so I've had to do them more often the last 10 years, until I found my current farrier. I sprained my wrist this summer, so he did more of them this year, than usual.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 13, 2010)

I think if you have a good farrier and watch carefully what he does, it's possible to do a respectable job in between his visits. We had a little rescue here for a while, with a nasty club foot which had had no care for years. Having the farrier out every two weeks to little-by-little adjust the foot, my daughter saw exactly what he was doing and decided she could do it herself. In time, the little mare had a really nice foot on her and went off to her forever home, in good condition.

I used to do my own saddle horses, many years ago. That was before my back gave out though. I was able to teach most of them however, to stand close to a bench, so I could put the foot in my lap while sitting. Still, I found it a difficult job.

Lizzie


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 13, 2010)

As a mini horse farrier for my county that I live in, I can say my horses are always done last! LOL But because I do my own they are kept up with and always look good. I understand the hoof, so when I see thrush or white line disease, I know how to properly take care of it as I have seen some terriable case where feet where rottening away. I do have 1 pointer to help when trimming your minis feet...

Besides the most common stuff...

GLOVES & BLISTERS!!! I, like most woman, have small hands BUT to find a pair of gloves the properly fit is'nt happening so, accross all my right hand fingers (I'm right handed)(not including the thumb) I tape them with white bandage tape that you can get in the bandaid lane at the local Rite Aid or Walmart. And boy dose it save my fingers from blisters. I do use gloves when fileing but not while trimming.

Sounds like to me if he's getting $40 every 2-3 weeks. He's makeing a killing off your pocketbook. I dont even trim my founders that often (every 30 days for them). Sounds like you yourself can do the fileing in between his visits to trim and save yourself LOTS of $$$ by doing that.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been doing my own for years now, I've had a farrier out in the beginning every few trims to make sure I was on the right track. I started doing my own when I felt he wasn't getting the angles right on one of my mares,but he did a good job in helping me get started. I read Well-Shod (A Horseshoeing Guide for Owners & Farriers) Western Horseman Books by Don Baskins, it was mostly about shoeing, but had a very good section and very simple on understand on trimming and angles. I also had a video, but I let someone borrow it or lost it along the way and I don't remember what it was called. I have also googled barefoot trims and taken bits and peices of information here and there. I'm not always 100% happy with my trims, but I learn a little more each time I do one.






I think the hardest for me was learning how much to pare out of the sole to set the nippers, how to set the nippers to trim flat and even all the way around(I still do a lot of rasping to even it up sometimes) and just the strength it takes to actually nip, the hooves get pretty hard!

It is not one of my favorite things to do, but I do like that I can keep after the foals feet right away as they grow.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been doing all our trimming for many years now. I started out on the big horses after our good farrier retired; we tried a couple other farriers but didn't have good luck at all. One guy trimmed them all so crooked--I paid around $200 to him and then had to fix up 6 of the 8 horses. The remaining two were trimmed so very short I couldn't do anything to fix them until two or three weeks later, after they grew back some hoof so I had something to work with. One mare was trimmed so bad that she couldn't walk 3 steps without tripping. I tried a couple farriers after that, thinking it was easier to pay the money than to do all that work myself. I was wrong. One farrier was interested only in the money, he had no real interest in horses and the horses didn't like him at all. One guy was a mean SOB, especially when he was hung over from the party the night before. I have no problem giving a horse a smack if he forgets his manners, but one smack is all it takes--this guy got all set to lay a licking on one of the Morgans, and that horse hadn't even done anything bad--he'd been standing good and then shifted his weight some, and that's when the farrier got mad. He caught himself before he actually got started--lucky for him, because I'd have taken his rasp away if he started whaling on the horse with it. Hung over & cranky? Then stay home until you're over it. I didn't have him back. Tried one more but that guy complained so much...."it's soo hot" "ugh, this is HARD work" and on & on....for the entire time he was trimming. I said you know what, I don't need to pay someone to listen to them complain....I can do the trimming myself & do the complaining too, at least it won't cost me anything. I had another farrier out once after that, to put shoes on one of the Morgans. He looked at the feet, asked who had trimmed the horse & when I said I did he asked what did I need him for, if I can trim like that. I told him shoes--I don't do shoes. That was about the time we got the Minis, and since then I've done all the trimming, and haven't tried any more farriers.

Farriers are scarce & overworked here, so not easy to get them, and from what I've seen from looking at some other peoples horses, the majority of them don't take much care with angles or straightness. I've watched them work and they'll trim around the foot, put it down & move on--they don't stop to size it up for angle or check to see if it's trimmed level (and often it isn't)

I can do some corrective trimming, and am pretty good with foundered horses--I learned to work on them many years ago when one of our Morgans foundered very bad. Our farrier at the time, a good one, and our vet worked together on the horse one day, and I watched & asked questions & took it all in and learned a lot that day.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 14, 2010)

I trim my broodmares and maintance horses as needed, I am not a professional and have not been to school and to be honest I am not really tallented at it - But i can trim them good enough to keep them confortable and keep the hoof looking right. My farrier trims our show horses and growing horses. Then I have a friend that is at most of the shows that can trim or touch up as need pre show. But I can do my own, my tools are not fancy...i have the smaller nippers from TSC and an older rasp, hoof knife and pick. I make it work........I will have my farrier do the broodmares if I need him to. He is great about that.


----------



## Mominis (Oct 14, 2010)

There are some great tips here! Thanks for sharing your experiences. I think I'm going to go for it. The small investment of the tools isn't much when you add up the farrier bills over a year. I'll check out the books that you reccomended, do a google search on the darefoot trims, and anything else you guys can think of so that I'm fully prepared.

I notice that almost everything I need is at Ozark Mountain, I already have a rasp, but they don't seem to have a hoof stand. Is there such a thing as a mini hoof stand? If so, where would I find a good one?


----------



## Genie (Oct 14, 2010)

I do our horses and thanks to the barracuda nippers it has become a more pleasant job.

Most farriers are not experienced with miniatures so I love being able to keep them up. Also, as most people would agree "no feet no horse" is an accurate statement.

I wish the barracuda nippers were still available but the patent holders seem to have dissappeared.


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 14, 2010)

Not sure where to buy a mini stand at BUT of the looks of mine which I bought at a yard sale. It is home made and all it looks like is a 6x6 metal circle (you can use square) base with a 12 inch tall metal pipe welded to the base. Then it looks like who ever made it used a old rasp and cut it to be 3 or 3.5 inchs long and welded it to the top of the pipe at a slight angle. It works great IF I ACCUALLY USED IT! lol. I hate carrying it to each farrier job and most of the time I just use my knee and it is easier to use. lol.

If you like, email me at [email protected] and I can take a few pics for you to get a idal of what it looks like. If you have someone who can weld, this would be easy to make.


----------



## wrs (Oct 14, 2010)

I do our own also. Never liked the job the farriers around hear do on the minis.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 14, 2010)

I also do my own and always have, but I was trained many years ago on the big horses by a professional. I can shoe too but thank God I dont have to do that anymore!! The old back just isnt up to it, LOL


----------



## LAminiatures (Oct 14, 2010)

I found that I wanted to do my own and first thing is to use an older rasp as they are quite aggressive if brand new. Wear gloves for sure as if you don't your knuckles will be very sad. Don't get frustrated it takes time to get the whole concept down. I think I have a DVD with someone trimming a mini . I'll look over the weekend and mail you a copy if I can find it. It has some helpful tips.

Good Luck


----------



## Mominis (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks, LAminiatures! I'd just love to see it! The package from Ozark Mountain also comes with a DVD. I'm really starting to thing I can do this!! I sent you an email, MindyLee. I'm excited to get a look at your stand.

You guys are so supportive! I'm glad I posted about this. It's nice to talk to people who understand how nervous I am in giving it a try and are so willing to tell me about their experiences!


----------



## Tab (Oct 14, 2010)

Being extremely picky gives you an advantage. You have the experience and eye for angles. Since you have owned horses for 30 years and have watched farriers for that long you also have an advantage. I would go for it if I were you. Keep researching as much as possible. I don't think that ends no matter how long you have been involved in horses.

I decided to trim my own back when I had my very first mini. A farrier came out once and was fearful of making him hoof sore, so out of necessity I started trimming my own. Here is some advice based on trial and error.

1. Do not use economy tools - they are dull. A Diamond-brand rasp and 10" nail nippers are worth their weight in gold. They hold their sharpness for years if you are only trimming a small herd. Get yourself some sharp hoof knives, as well. (I do use economy knives, but I used to slice apples with them and they are sharp!)

2. Always wear jeans and gloves - even if it's 90 degrees out. Gloves will save you from rasping your knuckles to the bone.

PS I don't have time to read replies, sorry if any of this has already been said!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mominis said:


> Have you done your own on a regular basis?


I've started to, yes. Until now it's just been using the rasp to square off overgrown hind toes on my two boys with stifle problems but my colt grows hoof like crazy and really needs a trim by five weeks out at the latest so I started trying to rasp down the whole hoof. I have an old dull rasp my farrier gave me so it was really hard to get any actual length off an I eventually got brave and bought a set of small nippers. I did my first official complete trim with nippers a few weeks ago.







Mominis said:


> If so, what things did you find that you were most unsure of?


How to hold the nippers, how to move them smoothly to get a complete "peel" from one heel around to the other, how to fit the rasp between those tiny forelegs to get the inside edge of the upturned hoof without hitting the opposite elbow with it, how to get the rasp to bite properly, how to use a one-sided hoof knife with my opposite hand on the other side of the hoof...just about everything. I was terrified I was going to unknowingly do something wrong and lame my horse!



Mominis said:


> What things surprised you by being more difficult than you thought?


Well, it's a lot of physical work and I sweat like a construction worker doing it. That sort of surprised me since I was only doing two minis and taking a long time to accomplish any change at all in the hoof! I feel like I need a third hand to hold the hoof steady between my legs AND rasp at the same time. The rest was merely as difficult as I thought it would be but clearly was going to be a simple matter of practice. None of it was as intimidating as I thought though. I hung back too much and needed to simply get in there and take some real length off and not be afraid of overdoing it.



Mominis said:


> If your horse got the same trim that you give him but you had paid someone else to do it, would you be as happy with the work?


I would have sighed and thought they hadn't taken much off and that I'd need a trim again in just a few weeks but yes, I was happy with the balance and overall look. I am VERY happy with my ability to keep the hooves balanced in between trims. It's so nice to be able to fix a long hind toe or a front foot that is wearing unevenly!



Mominis said:


> I notice that almost everything I need is at Ozark Mountain, I already have a rasp, but they don't seem to have a hoof stand. Is there such a thing as a mini hoof stand? If so, where would I find a good one?


Google it! I got a ton of good responses when I did. The best I've seen is the HoofJack which can be purchased directly from the company or from Valley Vet and other typical suppliers. It's just like the big horse version and is apparently quite comfortable. My farrier doesn't usually bother to use one on the minis but she has it and used the full-sized version on Spyderman who really liked the adjustable height and having his hoof cradled steadily when it was out behind him. It made things much easier for his arthritic limbs.



Mominis said:


> You guys are so supportive! I'm glad I posted about this. It's nice to talk to people who understand how nervous I am in giving it a try and are so willing to tell me about their experiences!


Ya know, I think one of the saddest thing about our modern culture of certification and licensing and "being a professional" is that many of us get the idea that we can't make things or do things ourselves. We're so used to purchasing whatever goods or services we require that it seems really scary to try it ourselves, like farriers are somehow different from ordinary people.



I sympathize as I've felt the same way! The hardest part is just trying it the first few times but then you realize it really isn't that hard and suddenly you're wondering what you were so scared of.

I would never try to take the place of a professional farrier as I don't have enough knowledge of the internal structures of the hoof to treat any problems, but I'm happier now doing maintenance trims on my own horses to drag out the time between official visits.



Tab said:


> *Being extremely picky gives you an advantage. You have the experience and eye for angles. Since you have owned horses for 30 years and have watched farriers for that long you also have an advantage.* I would go for it if I were you. Keep researching as much as possible. I don't think that ends no matter how long you have been involved in horses.






I wouldn't be any good trimming a horse from scratch or knowing the right way to correct a messed up hoof or anything but having watched a GOOD farrier give GOOD trims for twenty years I darn well know what a balanced foot should look like and am quite capable of taking off extra length until it looks that way again.



Tab said:


> 1. Do not use economy tools - they are dull. A Diamond-brand rasp and 10" nail nippers are worth their weight in gold. They hold their sharpness for years if you are only trimming a small herd. Get yourself some sharp hoof knives, as well. (I do use economy knives, but I used to slice apples with them and they are sharp!)
> 2. Always wear jeans and gloves - even if it's 90 degrees out. Gloves will save you from rasping your knuckles to the bone.


Oh lord, yes!!



*nods fervently* I always wear my good muck boots that have neoprene tops up to my knees as they cushion the impact when my colt tries to yank his foot out from between my calves and they have more than once taken an accidental rasping that would have left my shins bloody. The knuckles of my gloves are always chewed up when I'm done, my jeans are scuffed and dirty and I can only thank my lucky stars that I was wearing all of them. I think I'd be buying a farrier's apron if I was going to do this regularly!

Leia


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 14, 2010)

> I always wear my good muck boots that have neoprene tops up to my knees as they cushion the impact when my colt tries to yank his foot out from between my calves and they have more than once taken an accidental rasping that would have left my shins bloody


And don't be afraid to try "unconventional" ways of holding, etc. I can't hold their feet between my legs, just doesn't work for me, so I've figured out my own way of balancing their feet on my thighs. And letting go to nip with both hands when I need to, my horses have learned to stand for my way of doing it.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 14, 2010)

Kim~Crayonboxminiatures said:


> And don't be afraid to try "unconventional" ways of holding, etc. I can't hold their feet between my legs, just doesn't work for me, so I've figured out my own way of balancing their feet on my thighs. And letting go to nip with both hands when I need to, my horses have learned to stand for my way of doing it.


Kody would do that fine but Turbo has a "thing" about his feet currently.



He knows how to pick them up and hold them just fine for getting them picked out but can't STAND having someone trim them and will hop in 360's on one hind leg trying to get away. He's an adventure for novice and experienced trimmers alike!



Can't wait until he grows out of this phase.

Leia


----------



## Ashley (Oct 15, 2010)

I do my own with the exception of one because she has foundered in the past and would rather have a pro do hers.

That said I am lucky and have an excellent farrier who charges 25 a horse, and the one that needs shoes is 50.

I ask why you do it every 2-3 weeks????? That is excessive! I dont even do mine every 8 weeks(except the foundered mare) as they dont need it that often.

If I even asked a farrier to do them that often they would laugh and tell me im nuts they dont need it that often. They would say its a wast of money.

I learned from my uncle who taught himself by watching others.

I often am working on my minis when the farrier is doing the others. He sharpens my tools for me when he comes out, free of charge. And has even commented about wanting to take me with him to work.......I have been asked to do others but not comfortable with that.


----------



## Mominis (Oct 15, 2010)

He went 3.5 weeks after Nationals before his toes started to look a little pointed and I got the farrier right out. I have it done so often for a couple of reaons. First, I keep him on farrier's forumla ds and his little hooves grow like little weeds, in the summer 2.5 weeks is about all he can go without looking long. My farrier was amazed at how fast he grows. Secondly, I'm paranoid. I read that letting the hooves get too long can contribute to them having stifle issues. A friend of mine went through that and there is NO WAY I'm doing it. I'd rather be paranoid and safe than sorry.


----------



## ohmt (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with you mominis, keeping him trimmed maybe a little excessively is better than letting him get too long. But, if he's growing enough to make his hooves long in 2.5 weeks, but you farrier only rasps, I think your farrier might be taking advantage of you a little because he is not cutting enough I'm guessing. I have a mare whose hooves grow SO fast, she has to be clipped every 4 weeks. I try to keep her pretty short, I rasp in between when I can to extend that 4 weeks. I think a rasp would be a very wise investment for you. Rasp him every 2 weeks and have the farrier out every 6-8.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 15, 2010)

I've been doing my own since I got my first mini in 1984. Back in the late '60s, I'd gotten so frustrated w/ not being able to find a good shoer when we lived in Safford, I got a good book, bought the basic tools, and shod my QH a couple of times-slowly, but successfully!

All those years later, I knew I couldn't afford to own a group of minis unless I could take care of their feet myself, so that's what I did.

Although I 'made do' w/ some of those 10" 'nail nippers'(made for cutting off horseshoe nails, not for hooves), I finally got smart and paid for some QUALITY, 12' 'racetrack' nippers that will really CUT well...mine are DS...and what a difference! I also use a quality hoof knife, 'The Knife'. Even though they are not the pinnacle of quality, I chose the short 'mini' rasp, because the shorter length is so much more manueverable for minis(and are reasonable enough in price to replace when they dull). Yes to a good pair of well-fitting leather gloves; I use a leather 'hay apron', which is a lot less costly than a farrier's apron. Mine now needs a couple of pieces of 'reinforcing' leather in strategic spots(easy to have done by a saddle maker or the like), but have served me VERY well for about 20 years!

One challenge w/ some minis is that the sole literally 'grows down' w/ the wall, making trimming a extra challenge so as not to remove too much sole, as generally one should only remove 'dead' sole, and trim only ragged edges/'dead'(flaking)portions off the frog. Also a challenge is properly positioning the nippers to keep the trim flat and level as you go around the hoof's perimeter. It is a very good idea to read and study intensely, from proven-to-be KNOWLEDGEABLE farriers.

Margo


----------



## chandab (Oct 15, 2010)

Margo_C-T said:


> One challenge w/ some minis is that the sole literally 'grows down' w/ the wall, making trimming a extra challenge so as not to remove too much sole, as generally one should only remove 'dead' sole, and trim only ragged edges/'dead'(flaking)portions off the frog. Also a challenge is properly positioning the nippers to keep the trim flat and level as you go around the hoof's perimeter. It is a very good idea to read and study intensely, from proven-to-be KNOWLEDGEABLE farriers.
> 
> Margo


I've noticed that too with the minis compared to saddle horses, the sole "follows" the wall. [Whereas the saddle horses the sole more readily flakes on his own and you are left with just wall to cut. Some need some trimming of sole, but I can usually pick the flaky stuff with just a hoof pick.]


----------



## Mominis (Oct 16, 2010)

This raises another gripe that I have had with my farrier. I didn't really want to post the whole laundry list of things that I've seen him do that I don't like, but... He, despite my asking him to do so on many occasions, doesn't touch the sole at all, other than to trim up the frog. In my opinion, I think Shake's feet are way too flat. I've questioned both my vet and the farrier on this and they didn't seem to take the concerns too seriously. However, there is extensive bruising on the hoof wall and I strongly feel that this is the reason. My vet didn't seem to think so. In fact, his answer to me was, "Mimi, he has white feet and you're just going to have to live with it."

I've had many horses with white feet over the years and never had the problem like this before. I have occasionally seen brusing on the hoof wall, but never to the degree that Shake has and usually due to a concussion sustained by the hoof either through interfering or because of an injury to the hoof itself. Every once in a great while, I'd see hoof wall bruising that was unexplained, but I have always chalked that up to an injury or concussion in the stall that no one saw happen, or maybe a concussive force training injury that didn't immediately show up. But I've not seen it with the longevity that this problem has presented.

I personally think that, were the sole taken back a bit, he would be more confortable. Now, he's not obviously lame in any sense of the word, and doesn't come up lame in the conventional testing methods that I have used (hoof testers, flexion, etc) but the discoloration is a real concern for me as I know there has to be discomfort involved that I'm just not seeing in him. This is especially bothing me now as we are starting him in performance work and as he progresses, he will have to engage the hind end more and more. If he's experienceing discomfort in the hind feet, then I fear that I'm setting us up for a problem later down the training road as the hind end begins to bear more weight. Again, my vet didn't seem to share my concern.

I've tried to reasearch this, but haven't found much on bruising on the hoof wall. I've been able to find a TON about sole bruises, but that isn't his issue. What do you guys think? I respect my vet, but I also believe it's called "practicing" veterinary medicine for a reason. They are not gods and there's no way they know all, just more than most people. I hope that doesn't come across badly, but I just won't accept that nothing is causing it and it's just something I'm going to have to live with.

I can take some photos of the hooves tomorrow, if that would help you guys understand the problem that I'm looking at. If you want to see them, would you like photos of just the hoof wall or would you like to see the soles too? He was just 'trimmed' (rasped) on Tuesday.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Oct 16, 2010)

I haven't read all the posts, but with all the problems we have had here, couldn't get anyone to come even for our saddle horses. And the few we did get to come out did a terrible job. We learned to trim barefoot because of our mustang first, now we do all our horses. I do the minis, they either would not do the minis, or ruined their hooves. I buy from Ozark and just got a new DVD form them that gave me a tip for balancing the heels better. I rasp all every 4 weeks, the trick to the barfoot movement for large horses. I also learned a lot from Pete Ramey's book, website, and www.hoofrehab.com or any other site about barefoot trim. I have a master farrier friend form my online horse club who live in Virginia and I send pictures and he gives me advice. I have found that his advice seems to coincide with my gut feelings. I have been able to rehab two minis now, both had never been trimmed and are doing excellent and my vet is very happy with their care and trims.

I had super difficulty with my foal, the vet and his farrier kept insisting she was fine and didn't need a trim. I finally got on here, and with help posted pictures and just like I thought she was way too long. She was born overdue so she had long hooves at birth. Some kind breeders helped me immensely with her trims and she is fine now. I couldn't have done this without help from Lil Beginnings members.


----------



## Mominis (Oct 16, 2010)

rubyviewminis said:


> I also learned a lot from Pete Ramey's book, website, and www.hoofrehab.com or any other site about barefoot trim.



Thanks for this!!


----------



## LostInOz (Oct 16, 2010)

I do my own in the winter. It's cooler. I can SIT under my pony and do him. he's actually better for me, than my farrier.

I leave the farrier work to show season, hot weather, or if I am putting on shoes.


----------

